# Zeitwerk pricing / discontinued?



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

Happy New Year y’all!

I’ve been looking at the Zeitwerk (white gold / black) for a while. I saw on Langepedia that as of May 2020 there was a roughly $30k price delta between list price and real price. I checked on Chron24 and most are being listed for $100k+. And then in Jan 2021 apparently they discontinued the watch?

I went to the Lange boutique in Miami yesterday - oh my it’s breathtaking. But they said that it’s a 30% deposit and about an 8 week wait. List price is $89k.

So I’m a bit confused.
1) Is the watch discontinued or still in production?
2) How do I get a price that’s different than list price? Through an ad?

Hope someone can help me!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

watchpanda said:


> Happy New Year y’all!
> 
> I’ve been looking at the Zeitwerk (white gold / black) for a while. I saw on Langepedia that as of May 2020 there was a roughly $30k price delta between list price and real price. I checked on Chron24 and most are being listed for $100k+. And then in Jan 2021 apparently they discontinued the watch?
> 
> ...


I don't think the "discontinuation" news is official yet. But it's just a matter of time, since they have already released the gen 2 movement in the ZWHGL model. I got mine from a boutique just a few weeks ago (in Dec.), so a few may be still floating around in the supply chain. 

I had no luck with ADs. This could be because of Lange's new distribution policy that was introduced last year.

So, if the Miami boutique already has the watch, why do you need to wait?


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

diracpoint said:


> I don't think the "discontinuation" news is official yet. But it's just a matter of time, since they have already released the gen 2 movement in the ZWHGL model. I got mine from a boutique just a few weeks ago (in Dec.), so a few may be still floating around in the supply chain.
> 
> I had no luck with ADs. This could be because of Lange's new distribution policy that was introduced last year.
> 
> So, if the Miami boutique already has the watch, why do you need to wait?


Ahh gotcha. Do you think they will update the Zeitwerk with the new movement?

Re: Miami it’s the striking time I saw. It’s beautiful but imho not worth the price.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

watchpanda said:


> Ahh gotcha. Do you think they will update the Zeitwerk with the new movement?


I think that's the most likely scenario. We'll most likely know for sure in April during Watches & Wonders!


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

diracpoint said:


> I think that's the most likely scenario. We'll most likely know for sure in April during Watches & Wonders!


Cool! Mind I ask why you decided to pull the trigger in December rather than waiting for the updated movement?


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

watchpanda said:


> Cool! Mind I ask why you decided to pull the trigger in December rather than waiting for the updated movement?


A few *subjective* reasons:

(1) I didn't like the aesthetics of the gen 2 movement, with the linear shape of the remontoire bridge, hidden maltese cross stopworks and part of the barrel seems to be "cut off" by the caseback window. Personally, to me, the anchor shaped remontoire bridge is the signature element of the Zeitwerk movement, and it doesn't feel complete without it. The old one looks more interesting and gorgeous to me, whereas the new one is relatively plain looking (even though it has more internal angles than the old one). Pic attached.

(2) The gen 2 movement has some technical advantages such as 72 hours PR and pusher for quick-setting hour numerals. It doesn't really matter that much to me, because for a manual wind watch I generally give the crown a few turns whenever I find time, which could be multiple times a day. So, PR never runs out.

(3) To my eyes, 140.029 is perfect. I literally cannot find a single thing I would want to change. I really don't see what the gen 2 can offer that'll make me reconsider my decision. If anything, gen 2 is likely to come with a significant jump in MSRP!

(4) Gen 1 is gen 1 ... it's the one that started it all. It faced the criticisms during the early days, won the "best watch" award in 2009 (



) and many more, and now it is recognized as an icon in the same league as Lange 1 and Datograph. Special editions, movement improvements etc. will keep on coming, but gen 1 will always remain special.

So, those are my reasons.

[Gen 2 (left) vs gen1 (right) movement comparison pic]


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

diracpoint said:


> (1) I didn't like the aesthetics of the gen 2 movement, with the linear shape of the remontoire bridge, hidden maltese cross stopworks and part of the barrel seems to be "cut off" by the caseback window. Personally, to me, the anchor shaped remontoire bridge is the signature element of the Zeitwerk movement, and it doesn't feel complete without it. The old one looks more interesting and gorgeous to me, whereas the new one is relatively plain looking (even though it has more internal angles than the old one).
> 
> (2) The gen 2 movement has some technical advantages such as 72 hours PR and pusher for quick-setting hour numerals. It doesn't really matter that much to me, because for a manual wind watch I generally give the crown a few turns whenever I find time, which could be multiple times a day. So, PR never runs out.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I prefer Gen1 too, especially the aesthetics of the Maltese Cross on the barrel. I like SJX's writeup of the movement differences. Also, I like the look of the power reserve on Lange watches when it's about halfway, so I too will wind the watch a bit several times each day. I enjoy doing that, and especially the very stiff, crisp, ratcheting feel of winding the Zeitwerk. Supposedly Gen2 is less stiff, which many people may prefer, but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

diracpoint said:


> A few *subjective* reasons:
> 
> (1) I didn't like the aesthetics of the gen 2 movement, with the linear shape of the remontoire bridge, hidden maltese cross stopworks and part of the barrel seems to be "cut off" by the caseback window. Personally, to me, the anchor shaped remontoire bridge is the signature element of the Zeitwerk movement, and it doesn't feel complete without it. The old one looks more interesting and gorgeous to me, whereas the new one is relatively plain looking (even though it has more internal angles than the old one). Pic attached.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the side by side picture! I concur. It seems to be a similar approach taken for the Lange 1 movement update. More streamlined but lost the beautiful characteristics of the original.


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

CFR said:


> Very well said! I prefer Gen1 too, especially the aesthetics of the Maltese Cross on the barrel. I like SJX's writeup of the movement differences. Also, I like the look of the power reserve on Lange watches when it's about halfway, so I too will wind the watch a bit several times each day. I enjoy doing that, and especially the very stiff, crisp, ratcheting feel of winding the Zeitwerk. Supposedly Gen2 is less stiff, which many people may prefer, but I'm not certain of that.


Is this the article you’re referring to? (The link seems to be linking to HODINKEE) Explaining the Lange Zeitwerk Date [Updated with Technical Diagrams] | SJX Watches

Very interesting read!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

watchpanda said:


> Is this the article you’re referring to? (The link seems to be linking to HODINKEE) Explaining the Lange Zeitwerk Date [Updated with Technical Diagrams] | SJX Watches


Oh, yeah, thanks -- I just corrected the link in my earlier post. I had the two article windows open side-by-side and copied the wrong link.



watchpanda said:


> Thank you for the side by side picture! I concur. It seems to be a similar approach taken for the Lange 1 movement update. More streamlined but lost the beautiful characteristics of the original.


That was my thought too when we're talking about the ZW movement update. I have a (much) greater preference for the original (901) Lange 1 movements vs. the updated (121) Lange 1 movements. Yes, the new movements are technically superior, but the old movements weren't problematic in any way and aesthetically are much more pleasing to my eye. The two sub-bridges in the old movement, which aren't present in the new movement, break up the monotony of the large plate and add a lot of aesthetic value. And they dropped a chaton (9 in the old vs. 8 in the new), too.


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

watchpanda said:


> Happy New Year y’all!
> 
> I’ve been looking at the Zeitwerk (white gold / black) for a while. I saw on Langepedia that as of May 2020 there was a roughly $30k price delta between list price and real price. I checked on Chron24 and most are being listed for $100k+. And then in Jan 2021 apparently they discontinued the watch?
> 
> ...


I know it’s nearly a month since you posted this so perhaps the market changed, but I’m surprised to see you note that C24 prices were over $100k whereas now they seem to be much closer to the 65-75k range.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Watchretriever said:


> I know it’s nearly a month since you posted this so perhaps the market changed, but I’m surprised to see you note that C24 prices were over $100k whereas now they seem to be much closer to the 65-75k range.


I was also not sure about the $100k number in the opening post. As far as I can see, average ZW price has stayed relatively constant on C24 over the last 3 months, which is roughly ~15% below MSRP. Most of them are older models with the pre-load. Very very few newer ones.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Just a quick update (as of Feb 8, 2022) -- according to a boutique manager in the US, time-only ZW is discontinued! They have sold the very last one, and won't be receiving any more. No news about the updated version. 

Anybody else heard about this?


----------



## watchpanda (Nov 23, 2021)

diracpoint said:


> Just a quick update (as of Feb 8, 2022) -- according to a boutique manager in the US, time-only ZW is discontinued! They have sold the very last one, and won't be receiving any more. No news about the updated version.
> 
> Anybody else heard about this?


I got mine in January from the Miami boutique. That’s what the manager told me as well.


----------



## alevenbaum (10 mo ago)

diracpoint said:


> Just a quick update (as of Feb 8, 2022) -- according to a boutique manager in the US, time-only ZW is discontinued! They have sold the very last one, and won't be receiving any more. No news about the updated version.
> 
> Anybody else heard about this?


I walked into the Miami botique about a month ago and was offered the very last one coming into the US. The manager stated that the other two US boutiques were also able to sell the watch to their customers and she expected it to get scooped up within the next day or two. There was one she showed me that she had just received and was already sold. It’s was scheduled to be picked up in a few days and I had the opportunity to try it on. Of course, when I put it on I immediately put down a 30% deposit and I’m expecting it in late April. I’m super excited and can’t wait to have it as part of my collection!


----------



## alevenbaum (10 mo ago)

I just looked at when I was at the botique and the date I put down the deposit on the last ZW was Feb 3rd.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

alevenbaum said:


> I walked into the Miami botique about a month ago and was offered the very last one coming into the US. The manager stated that the other two US boutiques were also able to sell the watch to their customers and she expected it to get scooped up within the next day or two. There was one she showed me that she had just received and was already sold. It’s was scheduled to be picked up in a few days and I had the opportunity to try it on. Of course, when I put it on I immediately put down a 30% deposit and I’m expecting it in late April. I’m super excited and can’t wait to have it as part of my collection!





alevenbaum said:


> I just looked at when I was at the botique and the date I put down the deposit on the last ZW was Feb 3rd.


Congrats! Hope you get it soon. I'm hearing that they are having production delays due to covid etc.

Btw, Watches & Wonders starts in just a few days, and there is a good chance (just my guess) they'll introduce the gen 2 version of the Zeitwerk. If you happen to like the gen 2 better, you may still be able to change your order.


----------



## davidcalgary29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Is there any news about the status of the Zeitwerk?


----------



## alevenbaum (10 mo ago)

Mine arrived in Miami last week.


----------



## alevenbaum (10 mo ago)

Now I’ve got to decide which model to order next. Debating between the Triple Split or the Lange 1 pink dial Perpetual calendar.


----------



## davidcalgary29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, let's see some pics.


----------



## alevenbaum (10 mo ago)

Will have it next week!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

I heard from my local boutique that the Zeitwerk is discontinued back in February too. In fact I bought the last available piece in the boutique after that. Its my biggest watch purchase so far. However no regret as I loves every bit of this icon.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow; amazing Watch!


----------



## bkny (Apr 15, 2021)

alevenbaum said:


> Now I’ve got to decide which model to order next. Debating between the Triple Split or the Lange 1 pink dial Perpetual calendar.


The Pink Dial L1 Perpetual was a limited piece that has been sold out for a while, I believe. The pink gold/gray dial piece isn't limited, but production on it is very backed up at the moment.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

dantan said:


> Wow; amazing Watch!


Thanks Dan!


----------

